# shiners



## monsterseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Any good bait shops around that have shiners (preferably wild/gold)?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

In Navarre there is a place on hwy 399 just west of 87 right next to the boat storage yard. it's an auto repair shop and bait store combo the guys name is Shorty. he has shiners and crickets.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## monsterseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL!!! Thats one heck of a shiner, but I wanted gold ones not red. Hope you looked better than the guy on the other end of that fist.


----------

